# Canadian hole question



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Where would be the recommended launch point to fish Canadian Hole? 

Also, any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

...at the Haulover.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Cutbait Bob said:


> ...at the Haulover.


Is that a specific location or just the general area beow Avon?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

can't fish today said:


> Is that a specific location or just the general area beow Avon?


The Haulover I believe is the parking area with bathrooms that the Wind surfers/ kite boarders use heavily. Hence a issue with yakking there on a windy day. A lil further S of there is a sound side access but I think you have to have 4X4 to get there but usaly less crowded.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

With the wind surfing popularity, is Canadian Hole still a good fishing spot?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

can't fish today said:


> With the wind surfing popularity, is Canadian Hole still a good fishing spot?


I have heard it is a good spot but personally have never fished it. I prefer a lil more solitude.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Cdog said:


> I prefer a lil more solitude.


Me too.


----------

